# Ceh?



## N3v (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm only 16, but I know quite a bit about computers, and i'd say i have a solid foundation. I hope to get a few certifications before i turn 18, I figure the knowledge and the credit couldnt hurt. Anyway, I'm studying to get my A+, and i was wondering if you guys knew any other certifications that might be important and/or helpful to get. I'm into programming, cant you get a c++ certification or something? also, i came across a really interesting sounding certification, the CEH, or Certified Ethical Hacker. that'd be really cool knowledge, and it seems like there's a high demand for security types. anybody know where i could find some books or resources about that kind of thing?


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

There's some info on the CEH here. You may want to read this except from the website first though:



> *Is there any eligibility criteria?*
> 
> It is mandatory for you to record two years of information security related work experience and get the same endorsed by your employer. In case you do not possess the same you can send us a request detailing your educational background and request for consideration on a case basis.
> 
> ...


You're right though, it does sound like a useful course to do, even if the qualification doesn't turn out to be as useful as first thought.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I guess it depends on who you learn the CEH stuff from. One of my old instructors from my college went to the courses last year and the instructor for the class was very poor. He wanted to leave after the first day. He would have asked for his money back but the college was paying for him to go.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

Just get your A+ first.


----------



## johnythetechie (Aug 22, 2006)

And Ofcourse Dont Forget To Follow Scott Mueller's "pc Repair And Maintenance" The Best Tool You Can Ever Have.........being An It Pro


----------



## Wonderboy_001 (Aug 22, 2006)

johnythetechie said:


> And Ofcourse Dont Forget To Follow Scott Mueller's "pc Repair And Maintenance" The Best Tool You Can Ever Have.........being An It Pro


Is that a book or... ? Where can i get it, sounds good.

What are these A+ certifications people are talking about ? Are they tests over the internet which when passed count as a qualification ?


----------



## TexRanger (Feb 27, 2006)

A+ is a certification. It's a nice beginning certification to get.


----------

